# I need an hoenst estimate on this stingray!



## 1959firearrow (Jan 17, 2012)

Like stated I need an honest estimate on what to ask out of this stingray, Its a 1968, tires are original and have minimal cracking, generator and headlight are complete but not working its a 3 speed and it needs alot. I have to many projects and this one needs to go.


----------



## pkh1974 (Jan 17, 2012)

Private message sent.


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 20, 2012)

i had a 66 single speed in that shape i paid $25 for. i also picked up a 66 sprint fastback in better shape for $40 and another 67 single speed basket case for $20 - here in iowa about 3 years ago from 2 different people . . .  $.02


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 20, 2012)

Its been sold for $150


----------

